# Rhubarb Bread



## hvacwife (May 28, 2004)

1 1/2 c. brown sugar 
2 T. canola oil 
2 T. applesauce 
1 egg 
2 tsp. vanilla extract 
1 c. skim milk 
1 1/2 c. diced rhubarb 
1/2 c. chopped almonds 
1 1/2 c. all purpose flour 
1 c. whole wheat flour 
1 tsp. baking powder 
1 tsp. baking soda 
1/2 tsp. salt 
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Spray 2 small loaf pans with cooking spray. Set aside. 
In a large bowl, combine the brown sugar, oil, applesauce, egg and vanilla. Beat until well mixed. Stir the milk, rhubarb and nuts into the batter. 

In another bowl, sift the remaining ingredients together. Add this mixture all at once into the rhubarb mixture and stir until all of the ingredients are moistened. 

Fill the loaf pans evenly and bake in the preheated oven for 40 minutes or until the tops are golden and slightly cracked. Allow to cool for 10 minutes before removing from the pans and cooling completely. 

Yields: 2 small loaves 
Preparation Time: 1 hour


----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 28, 2004)

Looks Terrific! i love any kind of fruit or nut bread and this one looks very munchable. Will have to try it! Thanks hvacwife!


----------



## oldcoot (May 28, 2004)

Got rhubarb growing just a few feet from where I am sitting.  Love BW's strawberry-rhubarb pie (had it just last week),  And I really enjoyed her banana-nut bread the other day.  But, to be perfectly honest, I think I'll draw the line at putting rhubarb in bread!


----------



## lindatooo (May 29, 2004)

Coot!  So good to see you back!!!!!

That sounds wonderful hvacwife!


----------

